# One skunk kill away



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

I was 50 yards away from getting my 10th and thus double ace kill on a skunk today. It saw my dog coming and ran into my neighbour's land. I really dislike skunks.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Gotta practice those long-range shots.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I shoot rabbits and gamebirds, but guess what i have for a pet, ha ha jeff


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

No way! I heard they can be like cats with their glands removed. But I'll still pass.

Ever smell 4 (yes 4) skunks fight for den rights under the flooring of your master bedroom at 3am? Trust me, it is as close to burning tar and rubber as you can get and tell about it. Ever since then I trap and kill the skunks on my property. Which is only 2 acres. 9 skunks on 2 acres of land! Some how I moved to ground zero for skunks. We use to have wild rabbits, but the skunks burrowed out their dens I believe.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

We dont have them wild here but can see why they are shot,they could be a pest, this one has no smell, its is used the go round schools for the kids to pat, along with snakes and other animals, its my daughters job, i also have lurches what i do pest control, cheers jeff
some of my dogs,


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Had a BEAUTIFUL skunk hat/cap for years/ friend was a furrier, sure did get the comments, but after bout 30 yr the fur started coming out, hated to lose the cap=but =oh well


















shot in the foot said:


> I shoot rabbits and gamebirds, but guess what i have for a pet, ha ha jeff


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

I forgot to update, I'm now a double ace skunk buster. I'm now working on my 12 skunk kill.

The city served me an official letter stating they will no longer pickup skunks from my property after I get them. They said I live in the country and should expect such wild animals. (I find that 11 on 2acres in 1 year ime frame is a bit excessive.) So I told them I leave all wild creatures alone except for skunks. As soon as the skunks start paying the mortgage on my property I'll stop killing them. The city official smiled and understood. So now I have to dispose the skunks myself. Which I don't mind.

Now I have a pair of squirrels to dispatch. My peach trees are coming into season and those varmints eat them off the trees every year. It isn't enough that I have acorn and pecan trees for them. I'm drawing the line this year. I want my peaches!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

My friend has a big garden with some territorial magpies and wants a slingshot from me. I am tempted, but he lives next to a wood and I am concerned that once he removes the territory's bird, others will move in.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats a nice looking pack of dogs Shot I.T.F. You said thats some of them? How many have you got? 
My record was 5 dogs at one time but most of them were strays people left out here and they just kinda latched onto me.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Saxon said:


> Thats a nice looking pack of dogs Shot I.T.F. You said thats some of them? How many have you got?
> My record was 5 dogs at one time but most of them were strays people left out here and they just kinda latched onto me.


I have a other 3 small ones, these 3 are very game, jeff

Daisy on the left with her 2 daughters,


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

My dog killed the 15th skunk on my property Wednesday of last week. She was sprayed 4 times. She was on a lead and the skunk was just out of range. I couldn't shoot it because I couldn't call her off and the skunk and her were nose to tail. I wasn't about to get close enough to grab her by the collar; I was getting ready for church and couldn't show up smelling like death. (My dog has the blood lust with all non-human animals. Once it's on, she tunes me out. People, she just rolls over and thumps her tail.) On the forth and final spray she had enough and reared back and broke her steel cable lead and killed it. This is the sixth steel cable she has broken. I have learned to mend steel cable.

I believe I know why my property attracts skunks and other small woodland critters. We live right outside of town and surrounding us is mesquite brush, 300+ cattle graze pasture, and 100+ acres of small woods. All in this area is roughly 15 to 20 coyotes my best guess, and the coyotes stay off my property because of my dog. I figure, most of the coyotes' prey think they have a better chance of hanging around our place then in the woods.

Though it wasn't me, it was my dog, I'll still claim the kill. This puts me at triple ace skunk killer.

Man, do I hate skunks!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They figured your chained dog's less of a threat than a loose coyote. They figured wrong.


----------

